# anyone taking LOMOTIL???



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi there. Ive been taking lomotil for half a year now, so far so good. the only thing is that im trying to not depend on it as much, due to the side effects (dizziness, no appetite)I went off of lomotil for two days , and to my surprise, my ibs came back, only this time 10 x worse. have any of you experienced this? thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well Lomotil is just like imodium, only it is stronger and a mild narcotic i think. It is not recommended for long term use i don't think either. I had horrible side effects when i took it. Save it for emergencies only- it won't do anything that imodium won't do.Nikki


----------

